# Field Based Sales Professionals Required



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are hiring Field Based Sales Professionals, if you have experience in B2B or B2C and love coffee why not drop us an email with your CV.

Location: Central London

Salary: up to £19K plus uncapped bonus

+ travel expenses + full training

Even if you do not have experience in the HORECA sector but have a passion for coffee we still like to hear from you. Full training provided.

Drop us an email: [email protected]


----------

